# Dead at Arroda Lakes



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Fished them on Thursday the 9th and it was slow. Fished west lake first and we were in 18 feet of water and didnt graph or catch a thing the whole morning. Did miss one bite though. then went over to the east lake and there was a lot more old ice holes. Caught one 12 inch snake in about a half hour then we left. Ice was about 11-12 inches.


----------

